# mplayer without X



## Ishayahu (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm not sure that I'm writing in right topic, so sorry 
I want to see video by mplayer on my Asus EEE netbook
[CMD="mplayer"] -vo aa e.mkv[/CMD]
, but it didn't show me video saying [CMD="Error"] opening/initializating the selected video_out (-vo) device[/CMD]
After searching google I have find many about framebuffer, but as I uderstand it's just for Linux, not for FreeBSD.
Do I have any possibility to watch video without X?

PS Sorry for my English


----------



## mav@ (Feb 8, 2012)

AFAIR aa output is just not built into mplayer by default, but I've used it at some point. Hardly it can be called video, but it works.


----------



## UNIXgod (Feb 8, 2012)

compiling it with caca can also work. But as mav mentioned it's just a novelty.


----------



## Ishayahu (Feb 9, 2012)

mav@ said:
			
		

> Hardly it can be called video, but it works.


[CMD="vo"] -aa[/CMD] was just an example. It doesn't work with any other option  I think that the problem is in my misunderstanding of something important but I don't know what it is


----------



## UNIXgod (Feb 9, 2012)

Ishayahu said:
			
		

> [CMD="vo"] -aa[/CMD] was just an example. It doesn't work with any other option  I think that the problem is in my misunderstanding of something important but I don't know what it is



Go back in the port directory and read the files. There are different switches to use to compile in options for mplayer.


----------



## Ishayahu (Feb 9, 2012)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> Go back in the port directory and read the files. There are different switches to use to compile in options for mplayer.


Ah. I used the *pkg_add* command. There isn't another way except of compiling with the right options?


----------



## Beastie (Feb 9, 2012)

Ishayahu said:
			
		

> I used a pkg_add command... There isn't another way except of compiling with right options?


Of course. *pkg_add* installs binary packages. Binary packages are compiled from ports using default build options.


----------



## Ishayahu (Feb 9, 2012)

Sorry that I'm annoying, but I still don't understand wich option I need for compiling mplayer... Google doesn't help me and I don't have even a idea where to see...


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 9, 2012)

Use ports.

`# cd /usr/ports/multimedia/mplayer`
`# make config`


----------



## davidgurvich (Feb 9, 2012)

I haven't used mplayer from a console in years but last time the output was to an SVGA framebuffer in an earlier version of slackware.  Not sure what FreeBSD has for that now.


----------

